# Gute Ping, trotzdem Verzögerung ingame?



## fastpc (22. November 2015)

*Gute Ping, trotzdem Verzögerung ingame?*

Hab seit einiger Zeit das Problem dass meine Ping <60ms relativ gut ist und ich trotzdem ne nervige Verzögerung (schätzungsweise 0,2 sec) spüre.. Ping tests zeigen mir 15ms bis höchstens 25ms an, Router Neustart, schließen aller Programme die was mit der Verbindung zu tun haben wurden geschlossen, nichts hilft. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch nie ne höhere Ping als 35ms, nicht dass man da nen Unterschied spüren sollte, aber hat mich schon ein wenig gewundert.. 

FPS, Ping etc. wird ingame alles als stabil und gut angezeigt, keine Drops oder ähnliches.. Irgendjemand ein Vorschlag was ich machen könnte?


----------



## DKK007 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Gute Ping, trotzdem Verzögerung ingame?*

Welche Spiele?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Gute Ping, trotzdem Verzögerung ingame?*

vsync?


----------



## Nereidino (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gute Ping, trotzdem Verzögerung ingame?*

Für mich heißt das soviel, das zwar der Ping stimmt, jedoch einige Pakete sozusagen beim Weg verloren gehen. Wie bist du mit dem Internet verbunden? 

WLan? Kabelgebunden?


----------

